# W trakcie prac związanych z prostowaniem pokładu ... ściana?



## Baltic Sea

Hello again!

*W trakcie prac związanych z prostowaniem pokładu ,deformacji uległa boczna ściana. = **During the work related to straightening the deck, the side wall became deformed.

or During the work involving straightening the deck, the side wall became deformed.

The source: The request from my friend. Thank you.*


----------



## dreamlike

You could well say:

*During the work related/connected to straightening the deck, the side wall became distorted/misshapen. 
*


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: During some work performed to straighten the deck, the side wall was deformed. As a result of some work to straighten the deck, the side wall was deformed.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. Is it wrong to say "*During the work involving straightening the deck*?"


----------



## LilianaB

_During some work which involved_ -- I would say. This might be personal taste though. You could post it in the English only forum. I would not use a gerund here, but it might really be something personal.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all.


----------



## Ben Jamin

staightening *of *the deck


----------



## Baltic Sea

I am sorry, but I don't agree with you about the use of staightening *of *the deck in this case. In my opinion, it is not in agreement with English grammar.
The operation involves putt*ing﻿* a small tube into your heart. The source: http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/involve
I agree that *During the work involving straightening the deck* may sound awkward and clumsy, but I don't think the verb 'involve' in any of its forms (to involve, involved, involves, etc.) has to be followed by the ING form with OF.I consider it to be ungrammatical. http://www.quakertownboro.com/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=672 KIDS INVOLVED DOING SOMETHING. http://www.wikihow.com/Interpret-a-Dream-Involving-Dolls If you have an enjoyable dream involving playing with a doll or showing it to others with happiness, this can be interpreted as your creativity expressing itself playfully.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I may be wrong, of course.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Baltic Sea said:


> I may be wrong, of course.


You are right.  During (the) work involving straightening the deck...  (But straightening of the deck is okay too.)
And the options in #2 are also good. 
(Do you really need the "involving" at all?  During (the) work on straightening the deck... During (the) work to straighten the deck...


----------



## Baltic Sea

Yes, you're right. I needn't use the "involving", Thank you all very much for contribution.


----------

